# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Is there a way to remember old dreams?

## Casdalb

So, last fall, I had about a month-long period of very vivid dreams about someone. I remembered them all very clearly, but a couple of months after this time, I realized I couldn't remember _any_ of the dreams I had during that time. I could remember dreams before that. I could remember dreams after that. I just couldn't remember my dreams during this specific time for some reason. Not even an image from one, or what the dreams even dealt with. I didn't have any traumatic experiences or anything that I would think to cause my sudden "dream amnesia." I just can't remember them. And I know I forget dreams all the time, but I thought it was strange that my mind decided to delete a large group of related ones, that I didn't initially forget. I know I should have written them all down (I do write all of my dreams down now), but I didn't. I know how to remember my dreams in the future, but I was wondering if any of you have any ideas for remembering old dreams that you've forgotten. My mind kept them logged for awhile, so I might still have them up there somewhere, but they're somehow being hidden by something. I'm not as concerned as to _why_ I forgot the dreams. I'm more concerned about _remembering_ them again. So, is there a way to remember dreams from the past that you can't remember at the present moment? I look forward to any answers, thanks.

----------


## melanieb

I would suggest you stop worrying about it.

The idea is in your head that you want to remember them. They will likely show up when you least expect them to.

Best advice I can give.

----------

